# Sacramento Uber Office - Does anyone know the address?



## ldandpinkie (Feb 21, 2015)

If they don't pay me by the end of the day tomorrow I'm going to file in small claims court (long story on another thread). I found the address for the San Francisco office. Does anyone know if they actually have an office in Sacramento and if so what the address is. I need it for the claim form. Thanks.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

According to google:
1715 I St, Sacramento, CA 95811, United States


----------



## ldandpinkie (Feb 21, 2015)

uber_sea said:


> According to google:
> 1715 I St, Sacramento, CA 95811, United States


Thanks. I drove by that location yesterday and the sign says "Hacker Lab". The parking lot was full of cars. Does anyone know if Uber is in there?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

1644 South Main St.
Somewhere, CA 666--


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Since your payments come through rasier I get there home office address.


----------



## Mantosh upadhayaya (Oct 30, 2015)

Where is the uber office in Sacramento ???


----------

